# Does anybody know



## Daniel Thomas (Feb 6, 2018)

Does anybody know were I can get a seeing stone replica


----------



## Elthir (Feb 7, 2018)

Some garden shops sell coloured glass globes... maybe get a blue one and imagine it's a seeing stone looking at a fair sky somewhere.

I apologize.

I have no idea if anyone makes these, but if they went with actual stone then I'm thinking the shipping charges would be high.

I'm sorry (again).

By the way, looking at this scene, do you _have_ to do this with "evil claw-hand"?

Again, forgive me.


----------



## Daniel Thomas (Feb 7, 2018)

Galin said:


> Some garden shops sell coloured glass globes... maybe get a blue one and imagine it's a seeing stone looking at a fair sky somewhere.
> 
> I apologize.
> 
> ...


what do you mean evil claw-hand


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Feb 7, 2018)

Daniel Thomas said:


> what do you mean evil claw-hand



He's referring to Saruman's hand and how it is reaching out like a claw.

CL


----------



## Elthir (Feb 7, 2018)

Yep. Thank you CL (if I may call you that).

And I didn't mean you, Daniel... I meant "you" as in anyone doing what Christopher Lee is doing in that picture.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 18, 2018)

Anyone remember this?




No politics intended, I just found it funny!

(But if it is considered out of bounds, I'll happily delete it. As a new member here, I'm still feeling my way around, and can't seem to find a posting of forum rules. If someone can direct me to them, I'd be grateful.)


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 18, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Anyone remember this?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5457
> ...





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Anyone remember this?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5457
> ...



Those Maiar get around don't they? 

Sneaky Saruman, he sneaks and sneaks and plots his plotses. 

For real though, main rules: No Politics and Religion. No foul language either. Those are the main ones I remember!

CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 18, 2018)

OK, thanks.

Hmm, to the original question, I wonder if the Saudis are selling "souvenir" copies of that globe?


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Apr 18, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> OK, thanks.
> 
> Hmm, to the original question, I wonder if the Saudis are selling "souvenir" copies of that globe?



I'm highly sure no strange magics are present, and the price could be reasonable, just let someone know when you start hearing voices.


CL


----------

